# recommendations on 2 revolvers?



## mikecurnow (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been around and shot all kinds of guns for my entire life (43 years). I understand safe practices, how to maintain, and fire all the weapons I've owned and used. But, beyond some very basic things I don't really know what makes one gun or component better then another.

so that's me, I'm hoping to get some revolver recommendation's with reasons why they are recommended.

What I'm looking for. Maybe it doesn't exist?
I'd like to find a revolver model that comes in both .22 long rifle and .44 mag. So, I have a .22 to shoot most of the time, and since it's the same model as the .44 it will atleast have a somewhat similar feel to the .44.

Looking for something mid to upper mid price range. I won't be carrying them for protection. Accuracy, is important. Easy cleaning and maintenence. It would be nice if the .22 held more than 6 rounds. I think thats about it.
Thanks.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Because of the frame size differences...*

...that'd be hard...but you can get reasonably close in the used market...for the .22, find a used High Standard 4" blue or nickel 9-shot revolver...125-200 range...iron sights..

...for the .44, find a used Taurus 431 blue or stainless...a 5-shot 3" barrel .44 special...the overall sizes and feel is different but the mechanical skills are same...
...my first High Standard was as above...blue...I put 500 .22 short HP through it every weekend for months...and got scary good with it...it was my first revolver and I've shot revolvers well since...now, the .22LRHP in bulk pack at Wallyworld is around 15 for 550rounds...about as cheap as it gets...once you master the .22, you'll find the .38, .357, .41., .44...will all be easier...I recently found another of the model of my first...had to pay $219.00 and gladly did...good old gun...the frame's closer to the Model 10 K frame of a S&W...
...them's my choices...if you need adj. sights...you may have to go Smith Model 18 and 696...the Smith 18 is a 6-shot K frame and the 696 is .44 Special 5-shot 3"...stainless...actually the L frame a bit bigger than the K......but lots smaller than the .44Mag N frame, so the two would be more similar...it is rare...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont know ion the 44 as i dont have one. although i do have a .22, .357. and .45 colt all by ruger. but those are Single actions.

Personally, although i know some don't like them.. my taurus model 94 (9 shot da) has been great low these last 20 some years.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I hear good about them but they're a bit too small for my paw, and they have adjustable sights...which I don't use...you'd probably enjoy .44Special...accurate and easy to shoot...like a grown-up .38 Spl...close to a .45ACP in power...you might try a box in someone's .44 Mag and like 'em...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would get a S&W 617 and a 629.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> I would get a S&W 617 and a 629.


We have a winner!

The 617 can be had in a 10 shot. The 617 is a smaller frame (K) than the 629 (N). But, if you go with the 629 with the half lug barrel shroud, it will way about the same as the 617, because it has a full underlug.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

the smiths are always good...........but a cheaper alternative new or used is ruger single actions.

a used ruger single six and used super blackhawk are easier on the pocket book. Which makes more funds available for ammo and such. Accuracy is good, feel is similar.

the rugers are plentiful on the new and used market compared to the 617 and 629 (at least in my area)


----------



## Amend2 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Ruger*

I agree with Deputy125 - check out the Ruger single action revolvers in .22 and .44. Years ago I had a Ruger Single Six convertible (.22 LR and .22 WMR), which I sold shortly after getting married. There are several models in both .22 and .44 calibers, with a fairly good supply of used ones.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> I would get a S&W 617 and a 629.


agree
but with just one revolver get a 357 in S&W model 686


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I like surrogate guns: .22s that substitute for larger guns. In revolvers, I use S&W K and J frame .22s as surrogates for my .357s, .44s, .45s and .500s. Some of my favorite pairs are a 4” 617 and 4” 629 or 625. The 625 is cheaper to feed than the 629 and more fun for me to shoot, but most of my shooting these days is with the .22s, with much less with the more costly to feed centerfires.


----------



## Jaws1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've found the S&W model 610 is a good revolver, it is my personal favorite. It is extremely accurate right out of the box, my friend prefers it to his own gun it is that accurate! Its versatile shooting 10mm and the S&W 40 (cheaper than the 10mm). It takes a moon clip which is a flat piece of spring steel, all bullets are snapped into this and dropped in making it faster than a speed loader. 

Jeff


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

for personal protection, i love S&W 357 shorty


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

My vote also goes for the Ruger Single Six and Super Blackhawk, if you aren't looking for double action guns. I know the Black Hawk (.357 mag) and the Single Six have the same grip size and everything, but i'm not sure about the super black hawk. Should be similar if its not exactly the same.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

The Single Six and the 5 1/2" and 4 5/8" Super Blackhawks have the same grip. The 7 1/2" has the bigger Dragoon grip. I like my Single Six and 5 1/2" SBH, but I prefer my 5 1/2" NMBH in .45 Colt and .45 ACP, but that is just me.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

The idea of a .22 for fun shooting and practice is always a good one. But for your nightstand or carry defense....my favorite line is: "everybody needs a good .357." :smt1099


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

mikecurnow said:


> I've been around and shot all kinds of guns for my entire life (43 years). I understand safe practices, how to maintain, and fire all the weapons I've owned and used. But, beyond some very basic things I don't really know what makes one gun or component better then another.
> 
> so that's me, I'm hoping to get some revolver recommendation's with reasons why they are recommended.
> 
> ...


You can always pick up a 1911 single stack in .45ACP and THEN get the seperate slide "kit" for it in 22 LR. Changing slides changes calibers. Ive done it and love the setup


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sully2 said:


> You can always pick up a 1911 single stack in .45ACP and THEN get the seperate slide "kit" for it in 22 LR. Changing slides changes calibers. Ive done it and love the setup


I must say that is a very unique revolver. I've never seen one.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

James NM said:


> I must say that is a very unique revolver. I've never seen one.


:buttkick::smt082


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

James NM said:


> I must say that is a very unique revolver. I've never seen one.


I never said it was a REVOLVER...I only added it as a possible alternative


----------

